# What's wrong with leucomelas's toes?



## sopp2000 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi,

I apologize for I speak poor English so that the things I described below maybe a little hard to understand, but please read, I need some help.

Two weeks ago I got a couple of leucomelas which was delivered from another city by air plane. When I received the package, I felt it very cold, maybe the warehouse on the aircraft was not covered with any heat. 

I put them in a wram place at 24C (about 75F) and watch. They seem to recover and start to jump around, but I found both of them have strange toes on their forelimbs. As I can see, when they sit, the palms are put into abnormal direction and toes close to each other (except the thumb), when they climb, the toes does not stretch, seems powerless.

I don't know if the root cause of the strange toes is short of calcium, vitamins or electrolytes, so I dust FF with these material on turns when feeding the frogs. I mean one day dust calcium, the next day vitamins, and bath them with electrolytes. But 2 weeks past, things didn't turn to good.

Have any of met things like this? What should I do next? 

BTW, when I got the frogs, I noticed these frogs had a little tongue issue to get food, and now the tongue issue seems much better.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

sopp2000 said:


> Hi,
> I apologize for I speak poor English so that the things I described below maybe a little hard to understand, but please read, I need some help.
> 
> Two weeks ago I got a couple of leucomelas which was delivered from another city by air plane. When I received the package, I felt it very cold, maybe the warehouse on the aircraft was not covered with any heat.
> ...


Would you be able to take a picture? Your description is not super clear, and a picture is worth a thousand words. 

BTW, the tongue issue is called Sticky Tongue Syndrome (STS) and is caused by a lack of Vitamin A. However, after supplementation with a usable form of Vit. A, this syndrome goes away, as you have noticed.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Do their toes look "stuck " together ? If so, I associate this with lack of Vitamin A as well. So it sounds like whatever supplements you are dusting with must contain Vitamin A and your frogs should do well. The toes will probably remain looking odd but should cause the frogs no problems in living a good life.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

My first thought was also a vitamin A deficiency. Check to see that your supplement has a preformed vitamin A (Retinol).


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

How were they packaged from shipping? How long were they packed for shipping? Try to feed a little every day with repashy calcium plus for a week!


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Read through these threads as they will have some good information for you...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/47321-stuck-together-fingers.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/58187-weird-toes-my-azures-male.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/60039-how-often-should-i-dust-vitamin.html


----------



## sopp2000 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you everyone,

I've already added the pictures as attachment in my first post, can anybody see them? Following the hints I have cofirmed that it is SLS, and I will replace my vitamin supplyment with repashy instead of rep-cal, hope it will be helpful.

Will the stuck toes be healed so that they can look like normal after enough Vitamin A was given? Do you know how long will the healling process be?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

You know, that is a kindness to provide the links under these circumstances...with the amount of anxiety involved--those links are truly appreciated by the OP and the other readers of the thread...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I have an adult tinc that had stuck front toes. As he grew, the toes separated. Now he has 3 normal toes on that foot with one flaccid toe that stays tucked behind. It doesn't seem to bother him.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

goof901 said:


> BTW, the tongue issue is called Sticky Tongue Syndrome (STS) and is caused by a lack of Vitamin A. However, after supplementation with a usable form of Vit. A, this syndrome goes away, as you have noticed.


I belive STS is pronounced 'Short Tongue Syndrom, actually, not sticky tongue syndrome.

-Josiah


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

frog dude said:


> I belive STS is pronounced 'Short Tongue Syndrom, actually, not sticky tongue syndrome.
> 
> -Josiah


Yes but we should all probably start calling it slippery tongue syndrome since neither of the other terms properly describe it.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Pubfiction said:


> Yes but we should all probably start calling it slippery tongue syndrome since neither of the other terms properly describe it.


Indeed.


----------

